# WCG Projects favoring AMD / Intel



## infrared (May 24, 2017)

Question: Since different projects work better on intel or amd (1800x seems to love scc, whereas 6700k and i3-4170 don't seem to do as well - taking into account core count obviously).. Are there any projects which run particularly well on intel? And is it possible to set a preference for a particular project for each host?

I was thinking about using my current wcg username to continue crunching with AMD only, and another user for Intel only so different projects could be chosen for each. It'd drop me off the ppd leader board but would potentially net more points for the team, and potentially use the hardware more efficiently.

Just a thought anyway, interested to see what you think.


----------



## Norton (May 24, 2017)

You can setup separate profiles on your WCG account and assign them to each rig as you need to..


----------



## infrared (May 24, 2017)

Norton said:


> You can setup separate profiles on your WCG account and assign them to each rig as you need to..


Ah top man, I hadn't looked at custom profiles until now 




Looks like the option I need.

So does intel seem to favor any particular projects? I've already got 3 years of cpu time on MCM so I'm going to set the intel rigs running Zika/Aids/Ebola and see how they do. 

Edit: I hope freeDC stats can get the Hosts info back up soon.


----------



## Caring1 (May 24, 2017)

I thought there was a more noticeable difference between Windows versions, and Linux.


----------



## Sasqui (May 24, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> I thought there was a more noticeable difference between Windows versions, and Linux.



Yes, from stats, it's pretty clear that's true.  So, I've been trying to get Ubuntu on my 2nd WCG x5670 rig for that reason... and wrestling with drivers for my USB Wifi dongle


----------



## infrared (May 24, 2017)

Caring1 said:


> I thought there was a more noticeable difference between Windows versions, and Linux.


I think you're right, both my 1800x and A8-4500M are using linux, 6700k and i3-4170 are both on windows.

Sticking to 1 example though, the 1800x does 18-20k ish ppd on mcm/fa@h/zika etc.. and jumps to nearly 24k on SCC, but I don't recall seeing an increase in ppd on the other machines. there's definitely a per-project difference as well as an OS difference. 



Sasqui said:


> Yes, from stats, it's pretty clear that's true.  So, I've been trying to get Ubuntu on my 2nd WCG x5670 rig for that reason... and wrestling with drivers for my USB Wifi dongle



It's rubbish you have a dongle that isn't natively supported, I've been fairly lucky and pretty much everything has just worked on Mint. Have you had any luck finding a driver?


----------

